# using the YONGNUO as a trigger for the NEEWER c250



## little1303 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have 3 YONGNUO RF-603N Wireless Flash Trigger for Nikon d3100 

Now normaly I put one on the camera and the other to take the shoots and all is great. Now I just brought a NEEWER c250 250W Studio Strobe Photo Flash Light which I can connect my YONGNUO too. now I can use it with the light soild on and I can make it auto flash when it sees the other flash from the camera go off so how can I make it flash from using the  YONGNUO as the trigger the manual you get with it doesn't help and youtube doesn't either.


----------

